# What the bloody hell...?



## Max.89

What the hell are you doing?
Cosa diavolo stai facendo?

What the bloody hell are you doing?

What is the use of bloody?
How would you translate it?


----------



## Giannaclaudia

Dai un'occhiata qui.


----------



## robbie_SWE

I would say that "*bloody*" can roughly be translated into Italian as "*merda*". 

N.B.  the word "_bloody_" is a more mild form of "*fuck*!" . Change bloody to "fuck-ing" and see how the sentence looks. You'll get the right idea when you see it!  

Saluti 

 robbie


----------



## Auno

Interesting survey, but should have been split more.

Robbie I can't really agree with that comparison.  

Australians use "bloody" all the time - the offence level is so near to zero they use it in government commercials.  You wouldn't see that for 'f*ck' or 'sh*t' in a fit.

The English?  Well that is a bit peculiar.  It varies enormously and it doesn't even appear to be a result of social class or whatever - if anything the upper classes would be more likely to use it than the middle, so it's difficult to talk about 'register' even.  The Brits are however more sensitive to it than Au's are and will point to usage of it as an example of how coarse Au's can be.

Au's probably wound up using it more often in consequence - anything to irk the English, sort of thing.


----------



## moodywop

robbie_SWE said:
			
		

> I would say that "*bloody*" can roughly be translated into Italian as "*merda*".
> 
> N.B.  the word "_bloody_" is a more mild form of "*fuck*!" . Change bloody to "fuck-ing" and see how the sentence looks. You'll get the right idea when you see it!


 
Judging from the results of the interesting poll mentioned by Giannaclaudia "merda" is hardly a suitable translation and both  and are unnecessary.

British learners' dictionaries, which, since they're aimed at foreign learners, are particularly careful in their use of labels, simply label "bloody" as "spoken" or " informal":

*bloody* _spoken especially British English_
1 used to emphasize what you are saying in a *slightly rude* way: _It's bloody cold out there!/__That's a bloody good idea/__Bloody hell!_

Compare the use of *taboo* as a label for   _fucking:_

*fucking taboo*_ spoken_
1 used to emphasize that you are angry or annoyed

(both definitions from http://www.ldoceonline.com/)



I would use "maledetto": that bloody idiot = quel maledetto imbecille


----------



## Sierra

I think it's going to be difficult translating "bloody" into Italian for this sentence.  The "bloody" is just further emphasis - it adds colour but I don't think the meaning changes at all with or without "bloody".  

I'd focus instead on working with the Italian version: how would you (in Italian) reinforce "Che diavolo stai facendo?".  Maybe (and this is just a wild guess because I've never heard it before... ): "Che c*zzo del diavolo stai facendo?".

Any other thoughts in Italian?


----------



## moodywop

Sierra

You would just use "che cazzo" on its own, without "del diavolo". However the equivalent of your suggestion is "what the  fuck are you doing?"

I still believe that "bloody" is much, much milder than  _cazzo/merda_  etc


----------



## Sierra

>>> I still believe that "bloody" is much, much milder than c***o. <<<

Agreed.


----------



## shamblesuk

Che ne pensate di _Che cavolo stai facendo?_


----------



## TimLA

Interesting discussion because of the different perspectives.
I'll add another one to the pot! 
In AE, if you were to say "bloody", the listener would expect to hear a description of something with blood on it. If the listener was experienced in BE (from TV), then she might know that it is an explicative, but a VERY mild one. When I watch British TV, "Bloody" and "Bloody hell" are are used all the time. But you rarely hear it on US TV in isolation. If used, the person is trying to imitate BE.


----------



## moodywop

Tim

That's why I like these British learner's dictionaries so much. They always indicate BE vs AE usage. "Bloody" is marked "British English". They even have a "mainly AE" label, meaning that the AE word is gaining ground in BE.

Lee

Others may disagree but to me "che diavolo" and "che cavolo" are interchangeable. Intonation, on the other hand, could be used to convey milder or stronger irritation (can I use "strong" with "irritation"?)


----------



## Max.89

> Che ne pensate di _Che cavolo stai facendo?_


 
If bloody is really milder than merda and cazzo this is the best translation.
Cavolo and diavolo are both quite mild compared with merda and cazzo.
So we have different grades of vulgarity and bloody is put in a low position.


----------



## Sierra

>>> So we have different grades of vulgarity and bloody is put in a low position.  <<<

Does anyone know if there's a scale of Italian vs. English curse words on the Forum??  Maybe someone has already come up with it.  Otherwise I'd love to create one!!


----------



## shamblesuk

Paragonata a 'shit' (merda), 'bloody' è molto meno offensivo.


----------



## TimLA

moodywop said:
			
		

> Tim
> 
> That's why I like these British learner's dictionaries so much. They always indicate BE vs AE usage. "Bloody" is marked "British English". They even have a "mainly AE" label, meaning that the AE word is gaining ground in BE.
> 
> Lee
> 
> Others may disagree but to me "che diavolo" and "che cavolo" are interchangeable. Intonation, on the other hand, could be used to convey milder or stronger irritation (can I use "strong" with "irritation"?)


 
I agree (as best I can in Italian) about the diavolo and cavolo - the cavolo, though it has severe undertones, is like saying "heck" in AE.

 You can be irritated at any level  
Perhaps "great irritation" would be more common, but strong is OK 
Tim


----------



## Max.89

> Does anyone know if there's a scale of Italian vs. English curse words on the Forum?? Maybe someone has already come up with it. Otherwise I'd love to create one!!


 
I thought the same thing after writing that(my) sentence. 
You could really create an apposite topic!
It woul be interesting.


----------



## moodywop

Sierra said:
			
		

> Does anyone know if there's a scale of Italian vs. English curse words on the Forum?? Maybe someone has already come up with it. Otherwise I'd love to create one!!


 
Sierra

The Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary once included such a list (from neutral to offensive) in one of its many revised editions. For some reason it was quickly deleted in the next edition.
Here it is:

1. What are you doing?
2. What ever are you doing?
3. What on earth/in the world are you doing?
4. What the hell are you doing?
5. What the bloody hell are you doing?
6. What the sodding hell are you doing?
7. What the  fucking hell are you doing?

Would you agree that "what the  fuck are you doing?" should be 8.?


----------



## Auno

One last thing here.

In classic English literature over the years, "damned hell" appears. (If memory serves, even Jane Austen)

That is as close as I can think of, in terms of 'explaining' "bloody hell".

Damn or damned would hardly require some 'warning' in terms of offence.

So think of it like that.  A bit.


----------



## Max.89

> 1. What are you doing?
> 2. What ever are you doing?
> 3. What on earth/in the world are you doing?
> 4. What the hell are you doing?
> 5. What the bloody hell are you doing?
> 6. What the sodding hell are you doing?
> 7. What the  fucking hell are you doing?


 
What about to make the same thing for italian words? 
This is my attempt:

1.Cosa stai facendo?
2.Cosa cavolo stai facendo?
3.Cosa diavolo stai facendo?
4.Cosa cazzo/minchia stai facendo?

Something can be missing.


----------



## matineeidol

moodywop said:
			
		

> Sierra
> 
> The Oxford Advanced Learner's Dictionary once included such a list (from neutral to offensive) in one of its many revised editions. For some reason it was quickly deleted in the next edition.
> Here it is:
> 
> 1. What are you doing?
> 2. What ever are you doing?
> 3. What on earth/in the world are you doing?
> 4. What the hell are you doing?
> 5. What the bloody hell are you doing?
> 6. What the sodding hell are you doing?
> 7. What the  fucking hell are you doing?
> 
> Would you agree that "what the  fuck are you doing?" should be 8.?



yeah, I think I would, it somehow seems more aggressive, but only slightly.

"what the fucking hell are you doing?" almost seems questioning.

whereas "what the fuck do you think youre doing?" or "what the fuck are you doing?" seems more aggressive....

that's what I think anyway.

re: bloody;  as in all languages, a lot depends on context and tone and whether it is said "to" somebody. I think if it's aimed "at" somebody its always so much worse and more offensive to those around you listening.

 The less angry you are, the less offensive it is.  If something fell on the floor and you said "oh bloody hell!"  or if you were laughing at something and said "oh bloody hell!"  it wouldn't be as offensive as somebody saying  "why the bloody hell do I have to do that?"  or shouting bloody hell in frustration.


----------



## Sierra

Great list!  I've taken the liberty to add a few.  Feel free to disagree.   

1. What are you doing?
2. What ever are you doing?
3. What on earth/in the world are you doing?
*4. What the heck are you doing?*
*5. What the devil are you doing?*
*6. What in heaven's/God's name are you doing?*
7. What the hell are you doing?
8. What the bloody hell are you doing?
9. What the sodding hell are you doing?
10. What the  fucking hell are you doing?


----------



## moodywop

Sierra 

If you add _what the  fuck are you doing?_ then I think we're close to a definitive list. Shall we contact OUP asking them if they would like to include it in the next edition of OALDCE?


----------



## Sierra

OK, here goes:

1. What are you doing?
2. What ever are you doing?
3. What on earth/in the world are you doing?
4. What the heck are you doing?
5. What the devil are you doing?
6. What in heaven's/God's name are you doing?
7. What the hell are you doing?
8. What the bloody hell are you doing?
9. What the sodding hell are you doing?
10. What the  fucking hell are you doing?
11. What the  fuck are you doing?


I somehow think (11) is stronger than (10) which seems a little diluted with the word "hell" in it. 

How does this look to others?


----------



## Sierra

Max - I wanted to add to the Italian list too, but alas my vocabulary of nasty words in Italian is limited.  Hopefully Italian MTs will help complete your list?  

1. Cosa stai facendo?
2. Cosa cavolo stai facendo?
3. Cosa diavolo stai facendo?
4. Cosa cazzo/minchia stai facendo?


----------



## moodywop

I've just thought of the one that would unquestionably make it to the top (or bottom?) of the list. It's so unpleasant that I can't bring myself to write it in its entirety: it's the _what the motherf***_ version often heard in rap songs


----------



## fox71

Sierra said:
			
		

> Max - I wanted to add to the Italian list too, but alas my vocabulary of nasty words in Italian is limited. Hopefully Italian MTs will help complete your list?
> 
> 1. Cosa stai facendo?
> 2. Cosa cavolo stai facendo?
> 3. Cosa diavolo stai facendo?
> 4. Cosa cazzo/minchia stai facendo?


 
Forse la piu volgare può essere tradotta con:
Ma cosa stracazzo stai facendo??? (con varie bestemmie prima e dopo )


----------



## Auno

You've left out the combination of "f*ing" and "christ/god", which seems to be particularly offensive to Italians.

You realise - we have no idea why so many of the "porco/a" etc blasphemous varieties are so offensive.


----------



## fox71

Auno said:
			
		

> You've left out the combination of "f*ing" and "christ/god", which seems to be particularly offensive to Italians.
> 
> You realise - we have no idea why so many of the "porco/a" etc blasphemous varieties are so offensive.


 
Esatto! Le bestemmie di cui parlavo io...


----------



## Sierra

>>> Forse la piu volgare può essere tradotta con:
Ma cosa stracazzo stai facendo??? (con varie bestemmie prima e dopo )  <<<

>>> You've left out the combination of "f*ing" and "christ/god", which seems to be particularly offensive to Italians.  <<<


Please feel free to cut and paste the list to add your thoughts...


----------



## moodywop

Sierra said:
			
		

> Max - I wanted to add to the Italian list too, but alas my vocabulary of nasty words in Italian is limited. Hopefully Italian MTs will help complete your list?


 
Actually the shortness of the Italian list reminded me of something I often try to explain to my English friends who live here. It's my own unproven theory but I'm pretty sure I'm right 

Italian only became a language spoken by all Italians after WWII (link) Before then most people spoke their local dialects. It takes time for a language to develop the huge variety of colloquialisms and slang available in English. English dialects disappeared ages ago. So the national language had to cater to all linguistic needs - from those of an upper-class toff to a fishmonger at Billingsgate. Many English expletives have been around for centuries (including "bloody").

The Italian language we Italians increasingly adopted over the past few decades was mainly a literary language, kept in a literary cryogenic stasis for centuries. So when we are angry/emotional etc and we're lost for words in Italian those of us who still speak them switch to our local dialects. I've seen many a Neapolitan yuppie who normally never used his dialect and put on a "neutral" accent suddenly turn to dialect when someone smashed into his BMW 

So if I wanted to be more aggressive I would switch to Neapolitan and say  _ma cché cazz' staje facenn', ué strunz'! _


----------



## Max.89

> Originally Posted by *Sierra*
> _Max - I wanted to add to the Italian list too, but alas my vocabulary of nasty words in Italian is limited. Hopefully Italian MTs will help complete your list?  _
> 
> _1. Cosa stai facendo?_
> _2. Cosa cavolo stai facendo?_
> _3. Cosa diavolo stai facendo?_
> _4. Cosa cazzo/minchia stai facendo?_


 
1.Cosa stai facendo?
2.Cosa cavolo stai facendo?
3.Cosa diamine stai facendo?
4.Cosa diavolo stai facendo?
5.Cosa cazzo stai facendo?
6.Cosa minchia stai facendo?
7.Ma che cazzo stai facendo p**** D**(bad word involving God)?

I added diamine and a curse.

Maybe to increase further the vulgarity we have to add a profanation.

As all words the vulgarity depends on the voice tone.


----------



## ratto

Sorry to jump in ,just an afterthought but noone in England uses it anymore anyway.Its dated, listen out for it in 60s and 70s sitcoms etc


----------



## fox71

Ma che stra cazzo stai fecendo, butwomanneverwing!!!


----------

